# selection photo



## bob41 (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
je souhaite passer sur un IPAD 3 des photos issues de mon mac (I MAC INTEL snow léopard)
En suivant I TUNES, photos, depuis I PHOTO je peux selectionner les albums mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de sélectionner des photos dans un album.
il semblerai qu'on ne peut passer que des albums entiers ou j'ai mal cherché ?

...je suis étonné car j'ai un 16 Go et la page résumé donne capacité 13,35 Go et "libre" 8,9 Go où est la vérité sur le disponible 
merci pour toute info


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2012)

bob41 a dit:


> Bonjour
> je souhaite passer sur un IPAD 3 des photos issues de mon mac (I MAC INTEL snow léopard)
> En suivant I TUNES, photos, depuis I PHOTO je peux selectionner les albums mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de sélectionner des photos dans un album.
> il semblerai qu'on ne peut passer que des albums entiers ou j'ai mal cherché ?
> ...





Pour les album: tu peut uniquement sélectionner des albums entiers...


Perso, petite astuce: j'ai créé un répertoire synchro iPad ou j'ai mis des sous dossiers par album que je souhaitait synchroniser. Je n'y met que les photos que je souhaite synchroniser sur L'ipad, et je synchronisé ce dossier uniquement... Cela a le désavantage de nécessité une deuxième copie en locale, mais te permet de bien gérer tes albums et espaces...




Pour la place dispo, c'est normal... 16 Go c'est la quantité de mémoire totale... Mais n'oublie pas que le système prend de la place... D'où les 13 Go effectivement disponibles... Ensuite, les applications, la musique, les films, les emails, les contacts... Ça prend vite de la place... Je ne sais pas comment vous faites avec 16Go... J'ai un 64Go que je dois vider régulièrement...


----------

